# Service error 5100 Canon i 560



## mattle (Dec 11, 2006)

what do I do to correct this? I have tried to reset the waste ink codes bu that did not work. HELP? Just bought all new ink!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Check inside your printer through the gears that you can see under the lid. There could be something obstructing the gears such as dirt. There may be some paper or a corner of a piece of paper caught underneath the rollers. You may have to jiggle it around to even see. Check it thoroughly.

Try reseatng the cartridges, making sure it is firmly in place


----------



## mattle (Dec 11, 2006)

I am able to run paper through the printer by pressing Resume button three times. Would that happen if there were somehjtiong lodged in it?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

At what point in your printing process are you recieving the service error?


----------



## mattle (Dec 11, 2006)

*It happens*

after the file has spooled and the printing process seems ready to start, the green light flashes, the suddenly the turns orange.

Canon Support says basically it's shot. the card is gone. Is that possible or are they trying to get me to buy up?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

How old is it? It is possible it has seen its days, they dont last forever. I have given you the only suggestions I have found on the internet, I can search further into it if you would like.


----------



## mattle (Dec 11, 2006)

It's only about three years old, and fairly lightly used. That's what is disappointing. If you think it will be productive to look, that wold be nice, but if Canon says it's shot, maybe it is. I appreciate the time you've speant already. Thank you.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

This is not your model but it may be related to your issue


> The 5100 error in the i850 is carriage related, specifically it points to the
> code strip, carriage assembly or logic board.
> If it is the logic board or carriage assembly then it is probably time to
> replace the printer unfortunately.
> http://hardware.mcse.ms/archive46-2006-3-279523.html




Go to the canon website (listed below)-under Tech Support - click on Technical FAQ's (this will pop up another small window)
then click on Search by Key Word
next - type in error 5100 and click on the circle next to - Include all words and hit Search
next - click on the link with your answer "how to.... "
this should show the answer

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=SupportDetailAct&fcategoryid=238&modelid=11865


http://sg.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061127114701AAwp78A


----------



## JavaErb (Dec 14, 2008)

Might be printhead. I fixed the problem by replacing mine. You can still (2009) get one for around $50. QY6-0064 or QY6-0064-000 for the I560.


----------

